# Stereovox XV Ultra



## rosgr63

Season's Greetings.

 Has anybody tried, listened to the new Stereovox XV Ultra Coaxial cable?

 Any impressions, reviews?


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Season's Greetings.

 Has anybody tried, listened to the new Stereovox XV Ultra Coaxial cable?

 Any impressions, reviews?_

 

It's so new, there really isn't much impression out there. Since I love the XV2, I'd love to try the XV Ultra as well, but double the price??!


----------



## rosgr63

I also have the XV2 and want to try the Ultra which is $350 for 0.5 or 1m.
 Maybe it's worth waiting for a review comparison to the XV2 first.


----------



## fkclo

The Stereovox website seems no longer available. Wondering :

 a) where I can find more information about the VX-Ultra ?

 b) where can I get a good deal for this cable ?

 I too am a very happy user of VX2 (using dual feed from Chord Blu to Chord QBD76).

 Thanks in advance.
 F. Lo


----------



## SleepyOne

You are right their website vanished! Not sure what is happening. Myabe contact www.highendcable.co.uk and ask them what is happening to Stereovox.

 This place also offer nice trade in on old VX cable for new Ultra when (or if) it does appear - release date keeps pushing back.

Stereovox XV Ultra digital interconnectl cable - High end cable


----------



## fkclo

Thanks for the lead.

 I think the trade-in offer is not particularly attractive, as a good condition 1m VX2 can go for US$120+ at Audiogon ?

 But more importantly we need more impressions / reviews before we jump 

 F. Lo


----------



## DaveBSC

The Cable Company carries Stereovox products. Instead of waiting for reviews, why not just rent one from them and try it?


----------



## rosgr63

Some of us are not US based.


----------



## Nounours

Since end of February, it seems that the Stereovox VX Ultra has got very very positive reviews.

 Can any of you give a feedback to us ?

 tks


----------



## Lenni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Stereovox website seems no longer available._

 

 they've changed their brand name Stereolab


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





nounours said:


> Since end of February, it seems that the Stereovox VX Ultra has got very very positive reviews.
> 
> Can any of you give a feedback to us ?
> 
> tks


 
   
  Just got the StereoLab XV-Ultra today.  I have been using the StereoVox XV-2 user for the last few years to feed my PS Audio DLIII (w/Cullen L4 mods) DAC.  I was very pleased with the XV-2, and from just initial impressions, and although not fully broken-in, the XV-Ultra has surpassed it.  I really liked the XV-2 for it's accuracy and for the amount of detail it was able to pass from my source, and the XV-Ultra knows how to get out of the way and pass along even more detail.
   
  I can post more after a week or so after the cable fully breaks in.  I also like that I don't have to pay an arm and a leg for really high quality.


----------



## rosgr63

Thanks for the update, let us have more details after you tried it for a week or so.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





mikemalter said:


> Just got the StereoLab XV-Ultra today.  I have been using the StereoVox XV-2 user for the last few years to feed my PS Audio DLIII (w/Cullen L4 mods) DAC.  I was very pleased with the XV-2, and from just initial impressions, and although not fully broken-in, the XV-Ultra has surpassed it.  I really liked the XV-2 for it's accuracy and for the amount of detail it was able to pass from my source, and the XV-Ultra knows how to get out of the way and pass along even more detail.
> 
> I can post more after a week or so after the cable fully breaks in.  I also like that I don't have to pay an arm and a leg for really high quality.


 

 I had forgotten about this thread, but I had obtained XV-Ultra in addition to my XV-2 some time ago.  Things get real interesting if you have transport and DAC with both  BNC and RCA connectors, as both XV-2 and Ultra sound quite different between RCA and BNC.  One mode is not always "superior" to other depending on system, and Ultra is not necessarily "better" in every system IME.


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





jon l said:


> I had forgotten about this thread, but I had obtained XV-Ultra in addition to my XV-2 some time ago.  Things get real interesting if you have transport and DAC with both  BNC and RCA connectors, as both XV-2 and Ultra sound quite different between RCA and BNC.  One mode is not always "superior" to other depending on system, and Ultra is not necessarily "better" in every system IME.


 

 Interesting, I had read that because of the physical properties of the RCA connector causing reflections it was very difficult to keep the signal at 75 ohms, but the BMC, which is shaped differently was much easier.  Does this square with what you know?


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





mikemalter said:


> Interesting, I had read that because of the physical properties of the RCA connector causing reflections it was very difficult to keep the signal at 75 ohms, but the BMC, which is shaped differently was much easier.  Does this square with what you know?


 
  While it's true only BNC can achieve true 75 Ohm impedance, that whole theoretical thing is likely overplayed, as I've seen all kinds of non-75 ohm connection between the BNC female socket and the circuit board.  I mean, many manufacturers even use the 100-Ohm video BNC sockets, not the 75-Ohm BNC connectors for digital audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  It's actually a rare thing when a component sports true 75-Ohm BNC connectors and keep that impedance inside the chassis.  If done so, BNC does tend to have a more pure sound with less audible connector signature.  Then again IME, I'd rather have RCA male/female connectors made with better materials (pure silver, pure copper/silver with Rhodium plating, etc with teflon spacers, etc) than the cheap nickel-plated BNC connector.
   
  In the Stereovox case, the case is complicated by the fact it comes terminated with BNC connectors plus BNC/RCA adapters, which most people use.  The adapter is not the highest quality and definitely has a sound signature; if I had a component with RCA connectors only, I'd be interested in getting the Stereovox cable actually terminated with quality RCA connectors, not the BNC+adapter configuration.


----------



## mikemalter

Just wanted to post second day observations for breaking in my XV Ultra.
   

 Top end is still a bit hot, but not as much and seems more controlled.
 More detail and even delicate and quiet detail is available.
 Bass has is more present and I am actually hearing more and deeper bass on songs that I know because of the cable.
 The organic whole presentation of music such as tone and timber seem right to me.  I hear a fullness and richness that goes beyond the XV 2, so from my mind there is a definate improvement.
   
  Thus far I am very happy with this cable and think it is very good in and of itself and for the price is a very good value.  Probably have another day to break in.  I've read it takes about 4 days to break in fully.  I have mine hooked up to my Wadia i170 and leave my iPod in and playing all of the time on shuffle so I'm thinking it would only take me two days before everything settles down.


----------



## mikemalter

This is day three and it sounds like the cable is now broken in for the most part.  Here are the high points:
   

 Detail is very high now with lots of subtlies present without any harshness or glare.
 Bass did not seem to change from yesterday.
 One observation was that I wanted to turn up the music another notch.  Don't know why, just wanted to turn it up louder for what its worth.


----------



## Dutchamps

Impossible
   
  The rca pin is too big you never get 75 ohms impedance like BNC
  Period
   
  It`s a good way to get very rich by selling nonsence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Only solution is de-solder the old rca connectors and replace it all to BNC 75 ohms then you hear a desent change , more depth more weightness and sounds will SUBMITcome easier lose from the speakers.
   
  Been there tested it all
   
http://dutchamps.webs.com/digitalcablesbnc.htm
   
  buy all true 75 bnc `s
  costs 4 connectors about 15 euro, 30cm cable 4 euro, 1 hour work , set your seat warm for a dedicated  sound stage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cya all


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





dutchamps said:


> Impossible
> 
> The rca pin is too big you never get 75 ohms impedance like BNC
> Period
> ...


 

 Sorry mate, but the cable already comes with BNC connectors already attached.  Maybe you did not know that before posting.


----------



## Dutchamps

For the one that is made for rca , i still call it B.S.
  For the one that is BNC i had not seen it, and you where right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.highendcable.co.uk/Stereovox%20XV%20Ultra%20Digital.htm
   

   
  This picture is clearly a RCA type and will never be 75 ohms, if they realy make a BNC type then ... it can be a good 75 ohms (then i didn`t say anything) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Or is it a bnc to a rca connector on the cable it self? even worse then a rca only whahahaha
   
   
  Quote: 





> [size=x-small]75 Ohm BNCs mated with proprietary BNC : RCA Adapter[/size]


 
  like i said this is NOT a full 75 ohms  connection this cable will only give reflextions and mismatches in 30 ohms and 75 ohms
   
 It will allways be better like i said to make it full bnc (dig.out and in) a solder station and cutter and some dare to solder .....


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





dutchamps said:


> For the one that is made for rca , i still call it B.S.
> For the one that is BNC i had not seen it, and you where right.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, if you have a soldering iron and want to cut the ends off of your cables, have at it!
   
  IMHO, this is a sweet cable at any price, and for what they are asking for, it's a bargin.  The guy who designed this cable has been doing it for a long time, and he has a very good reputation.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





dutchamps said:


> This picture is clearly a RCA type and will never be 75 ohms, if they realy make a BNC type then ... it can be a good 75 ohms (then i didn`t say anything)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 All Stereovox digital cables are terminated with BNC plugs and come with BNC-RCA adapters on both ends.  
  I recently compared Stereovox XV2, Ultra, and Veloce:
   
http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=90828.msg933337#msg933337


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





jon l said:


> All Stereovox digital cables are terminated with BNC plugs and come with BNC-RCA adapters on both ends.
> I recently compared Stereovox XV2, Ultra, and Veloce:
> 
> http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=90828.msg933337#msg933337


 

 Credible review, thanks.


----------



## Dutchamps

Cable can be perfect i agree
  But not the adapter, it is a way to sell it, course a lot of users don`t solder out there connectors in the cases of there devices.
   
  If you take the cable with both ends full BNC i think you got a good way to make it work.
  But with those adapters ... i wont recomment it, it will give reflections i am 100% sure of that it brings mismatches
   
  I make bnc connectors into DACs and cd players
   
   
  Quote: 





> This is a phenomena that happens only at higher frequencies.
> 
> In consumer products the load is 75 ohm and in military it's 50 ohm.
> So, when you have a cable that goes from your transport to DAC,
> ...


 
  Hope this will clear some out technically


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





dutchamps said:


> Cable can be perfect i agree
> But not the adapter, it is a way to sell it, course a lot of users don`t solder out there connectors in the cases of there devices.
> 
> If you take the cable with both ends full BNC i think you got a good way to make it work.
> ...


 

 I'm not sure I follow.  The cable already comes with BNC connectors with an RCA jack adapter.  If our equipment has BNC inputs, we can simple remove the RCA adapters.
   
  I don't understand what you are getting at.  Are you saying you modify equipment and are making a case for us to modify our equipment with you?


----------



## Dutchamps

All im saying is IF you use the cable with the adapter (bnc-rca) you still resieve those reflections.
  IF you use the cable without the adapters strait to the devices then you got a good connection almost without any reflections.
  So yes the devices need to have BNC to both ends, if you use any adapter then the reflections are back.
  That`s all im saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (talking about those female connectors inside)
  Yes i can de-solder those rca`s and replace them with bnc`s inside the DAC or Cd player, or any digital device.


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





dutchamps said:


> All im saying is IF you use the cable with the adapter (bnc-rca) you still resieve those reflections.
> IF you use the cable without the adapters strait to the devices then you got a good connection almost without any reflections.
> So yes the devices need to have BNC to both ends, if you use any adapter then the reflections are back.
> That`s all im saying
> ...


 

 Ok, now I understand.  Yes, I agree.


----------



## Dynobot

FYI, Stereovox cables take a very very long time to fully break in.....
   
  Meaning it will only get better and better....the bass is thin-ish and the highs are slightly hot, but over time the cable is absolutely neutral and lets everything through.
   
  In contrast the Oyaide 75ohm cable I have is warm, no matter what source its connected too.  Many see this as being more analog because it makes the sound of their hot-digital gear sound better...more smoothed out.  Fact is Oyaide is colored....Stereovox is not.  The Stereovox cable has less and less of a sonic signature over time, if you connect a hot-digital Dac to it you get a hot-digital sound, connect a warmer source you get a warmer sound, I can clearly hear the sonic attributes to every Dac I have used the Stereovox cable with...


----------



## Teejaay

Quote: 





dynobot said:


> FYI, Stereovox cables take a very very long time to fully break in.....
> 
> Meaning it will only get better and better....the bass is thin-ish and the highs are slightly hot, but over time the cable is absolutely neutral and lets everything through.
> 
> In contrast the Oyaide 75ohm cable I have is warm, no matter what source its connected too.  Many see this as being more analog because it makes the sound of their hot-digital gear sound better...more smoothed out.  Fact is Oyaide is colored....Stereovox is not.  The Stereovox cable has less and less of a sonic signature over time, if you connect a hot-digital Dac to it you get a hot-digital sound, connect a warmer source you get a warmer sound, I can clearly hear the sonic attributes to every Dac I have used the Stereovox cable with...


 


  its digital 0101010101010101010101010101010101010101011011010110101011010101010101010 cant be warm


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





teejaay said:


> its digital 0101010101010101010101010101010101010101011011010110101011010101010101010 cant be warm


 
  tj, the 1&0 aspect is only a very small part of the equation.  Digital is actually more analog than it appears because much of it involves signal transport.


----------



## Dynobot

If you say so....
   
  I forgot, all digital sounds the same....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





teejaay said:


> its digital 0101010101010101010101010101010101010101011011010110101011010101010101010 cant be warm


----------



## Dutchamps

Cable`s ...all devices needs there break in time, thats`s why rich people turn there stuff back to the store "it doesnt sound right"
  Stupid ones


----------



## yinyang69

?


----------



## yinyang69

Quote: 





dutchamps said:


> All im saying is IF you use the cable with the adapter (bnc-rca) you still resieve those reflections.
> IF you use the cable without the adapters strait to the devices then you got a good connection almost without any reflections.
> So yes the devices need to have BNC to both ends, if you use any adapter then the reflections are back.
> That`s all im saying
> ...


 
  How hard is to de-solder those rca`s and replace them with bnc? Can anyone do this?


----------

